# Tour de Ranch Vernon FL March 28th



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

I hope it's okay to post organized rides on this forum. Please join us for the 13th annual Tour de Ranch metric and century near Panama City, Florida, March 28th.

http://www.active.com/page/Event_De...&assetId=bfd442cd-a182-4d2c-b1ab-b616d1bc5d31

If the link does not work, you can go to www.pccycling.org for the link or to download a PDF registration form.

Regards,
Alan Canfield


----------

